# New Puppy - Hip Score Advice



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If it is BVA, that's equiv to a good on OFA. Here is a comparison chart: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Hip Dysplasia
If it is OVC, I would want to actually see the clearance- they no longer do them.
but one dog's scores are not all you need to see- look at the dog itself and also both parents, 4 grandparents, all the siblings and aunts and uncles and look for gaps in the hip column where you see elbows rated, and vice versa. Gaps there are likely fails on the missing one. 
Look at elbows in particular.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Prism Goldens said:


> If it is BVA, that's equiv to a good on OFA. Here is a comparison chart: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Hip Dysplasia
> If it is OVC, I would want to actually see the clearance- they no longer do them.
> but one dog's scores are not all you need to see- look at the dog itself and also both parents, 4 grandparents, all the siblings and aunts and uncles and look for gaps in the hip column where you see elbows rated, and vice versa. Gaps there are likely fails on the missing one.
> Look at elbows in particular.


I disagree on the BVA equivalency. With BVA, you add the hips together, which gives a total of 15, which puts her in the Fair category. Plus, to be the equivalent of a Good, neither hip can be >6. Still an acceptable rating, with no evidence of DJD.

The rest is spot on.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The best way to get a puppy is to contact breeders before the puppies are born, or even bred. Get to know the breeders in the community and talk with them about what you are wanting, get on their list before the puppies are on the ground. It's pretty typical that the puppies are all already spoken for long before they are born.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

I found the attached useful in helping me to better understanding hip scores

https://www.bva.co.uk/uploadedFiles...retation-and-_use-of-BVA-KC_Hip-Scores(1).pdf


----------

